#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How many of you using BOC e-banking?

## Dhiya

Do you know the service of them? Are you not familiar with e-banking then you are not a trend people. First, try to familiar with modern banking. Did you feel this application as user friendly application? Did you feel more safety in there service? Share your pros and cons about Bank of Ceylon e-banking?

----------


## Shana

> Do you know the service of them? Are you not familiar with e-banking then you are not a trend people. First, try to familiar with modern banking. Did you feel this application as user friendly application? Did you feel more safety in there service? Share your pros and cons about Bank of Ceylon e-banking?


To be honest, I installed that app. But I couldn't go beyond that because it was asking for the PIN number it sent to my very old contact number. I gave my then phone number in the form(2 years ago), and it was asking for the PIN. I was fed up and with my current schedule, I can't go and change my phone number so that I could have access to this app. 

May be they should think of some other way to connect the users. That would be damn helpful.

----------


## Dhiya

You are talking about the Smart Passbook. No? That code is send to your mobile phone.



> I gave my then phone number in the form(2 years ago)


 Didn't you visited after that? They provide the username to your email and the password for your phone and you have to change the password for every three months. For every transaction registration account, they will configure our transaction accounts through mobile sms. So, Change the phone number via the nearest branch of yours.



> May be they should think of some other way to connect the users.


 They are giving more security for our account. In my point of view, They are providing best e-banking service to us.

----------


## Shana

> You are talking about the Smart Passbook. No? That code is send to your mobile phone.
> Didn't you visited after that? They provide the username to your email and the password for your phone and you have to change the password for every three months. For every transaction registration account, they will configure our transaction accounts through mobile sms. So, Change the phone number via the nearest branch of yours.
> They are giving more security for our account. In my point of view, They are providing best e-banking service to us.


I should change the contact number soon. But time is a luxury that I can't afford right now. Since I can't really get the experience of e banking, I can't say so much on this stuff, I guess.

----------


## Dhiya

That's great of you. Try to adopt with these new stuffs

----------

